# Phragmipedium Don Wimber



## Ohe (Mar 7, 2009)

*Phragmipedium Don Wimber 4n*

First, a really amazing plant, 
Don Wimber 4n from Orchid Limited (Eric Young 'Mont Millais' x besseae 'Rob's Choice')







Another Don Wimber 4n





and side by side


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2009)

those are 2 pretty phrag bloomers!!! Bravo! and welcome to the forum from Luxembourg!!! Bonsoir et bienvenu! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2009)

It glows!

Welcome, Ohe! Nice photos.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 7, 2009)

Incredible!


----------



## Ohe (Mar 7, 2009)

Salutations voisin! Thanks all for your comments, 
I really love those red Phrags, here's another one, closely related: 

Phragmipedium Tara (Don Wimber x Memoria Dick Clements) 

Sorry for the dust


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful! And welcome to Slippertalk.


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 7, 2009)

magnificent petals and a wide and lush color, too beautiful


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from NYC! Yay bessseae hybrids! Your plants look very happy. 
Please tell us about your culturing and growing techniques.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome ! Beautiful phrags !!:clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful and welcome to Slippertalk!

Ramon


----------



## Ohe (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks you all

They are in rock wool (little cubes), flushed once a week or 2 weeks depending the weather. I never let them dry... 
T° 16-25° C 
No particular requirements, except maybe soft water.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome from Québec, very nice flowers!


----------



## odin (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice , très beau

En passant très belle collection, Very nice collection

Dis-moi tu cultures en LDR depuis longtemps et est-ce que tu abaisses le pH avant utilisation?? Lets me know how long you using wool rock as growing media???


----------



## Ohe (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks/Merci

Approximately 7-8 years now, very good results with the Phrags. Before use, I let the rock wool soak for a week or more in water with a PH between 5.5 en 6 (same PH as watering solution)

Environ 7 à 8 ans maintenant, ça donne de très bons résultats avec les Phrag. Avant de l'utiliser, je laisse la LDR tremper 1 semaine ou plus dans de l'eau au PH entre 5.5 et 6 (même PH que la solution d'arrosage)


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 8, 2009)

:clap: Welcome ohe! Nice photos! I'd say that Tara is an amazing plant as well as the Don Wimbers! :smitten: :drool: :clap:


----------



## Hera (Mar 8, 2009)

What beautiful healthy plants. I'm jealous.


----------



## odin (Mar 8, 2009)

Ohe said:


> Thanks/Merci
> 
> Approximately 7-8 years now, very good results with the Phrags. Before use, I let the rock wool soak for a week or more in water with a PH between 5.5 en 6 (same PH as watering solution)
> 
> Environ 7 à 8 ans maintenant, ça donne de très bons résultats avec les Phrag. Avant de l'utiliser, je laisse la LDR tremper 1 semaine ou plus dans de l'eau au PH entre 5.5 et 6 (même PH que la solution d'arrosage)



Donc tu utilises le protocole mis en ligne par Steph!!?? Ce que j'utilise également pour tout mes orchidées!

So you use the protocle put on the web by Steph!! Like i use for all my orchids!

Are you Illan???


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome Ohe, very nice flowers


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Welcome to the forum from NYC! Yay bessseae hybrids! Your plants look very happy.
> Please tell us about your culturing and growing techniques.


Especially the secret dust you use!!oke:

Those are 3 super plants. welcome and thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Especially the secret dust you use!!oke:


:rollhappy: Actually, I wondered about why so much dust. Now I know...

Tara is lovely.


----------



## Ohe (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks,

About the dust?!
Huummmm... It's a natural protection against mites


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 9, 2009)

Ohe said:


> It's a natural protection against mites



:rollhappy:

Your plants and flowers look really good!!! Great colours!!!!

Welcome to the forum...!!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 9, 2009)

those are great flowers nice gowing


----------



## Elena (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful Phrags, they all look very happy!


----------



## Ohe (Mar 27, 2009)

Here is a new picture... 
Unfortunately, the sixth flower fell


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah six at once is really pushing it! Thanx for sharing it looks B-A-U-T full!


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 27, 2009)

Gorgeous! the besseae ¨Rob`s Choice¨ makes very beautiful and desirable hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful photo of beautiful flowers.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 28, 2009)

It is amazing with 5 flowers, too!!! Well done!!!


----------

